# Brake Pad Replacement for Tektro 'e' Brakes



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

Time to replace the pads on my Soloist Team. It has the black 'e' Cervelo brakes on it that I understand are Tektros. I need to replace the brake pads. They look like Shimano pad holders to me so I assume any Shimano Ultegra or Dura Ace pad will fit. I'm thinking Kool Stop Salmon Shimano replacement pads might be a good call, I'm open to recommendations. I ride in 60/40 dry/wet in a mountainous area with Mavic CXP 33 rims.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

ronbo613 said:


> Time to replace the pads on my Soloist Team. It has the black 'e' Cervelo brakes on it that I understand are Tektros. I need to replace the brake pads. They look like Shimano pad holders to me so I assume any Shimano Ultegra or Dura Ace pad will fit. I'm thinking Kool Stop Salmon Shimano replacement pads might be a good call, I'm open to recommendations. I ride in 60/40 dry/wet in a mountainous area with Mavic CXP 33 rims.



Tektro takes SRAM/Shimano pads, I would personally pass on the shimano pads and buy the Kool Stops like you mentioned or Swisstops.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

After closer inspection, it turns out the brake pads and brake pad holders are Kool Stops with black pads. I believe I am going to give the salmon pads a shot this time around.


----------

